# Expository Preaching: How John MacArthur Leads to Bart Ehrman



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 23, 2009)

I have been looking at the Northern Seminary website (I have a brother studying there) and came across an article by David Fitch Reclaiming the Mission Expository Preaching: How John MacArthur Leads to Bart Ehrman. 

I am sure some of you are more knowledgeable on this issue; I assume this is a defence of the emerging church?


----------



## ZackF (Mar 24, 2009)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I have been looking at the Northern Seminary website (I have a brother studying there) and came across an article by David Fitch Reclaiming the Mission Expository Preaching: How John MacArthur Leads to Bart Ehrman.
> 
> I am sure some of you are more knowledgeable on this issue; I assume this is a defence of the emerging church?



If the blogroll is any indication, I would assume so.


----------

